# My cat doesn't seem to know how to purr :(



## RichardMEL (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello everyone. I'm new in town so please forgive me (I tried a search but couldn't find a similar topic here).

I picked up a cat from the shelter on valentine's day (best date I ever had  ). My little girl is approx. 1 year old (the staff decided her official birthday would be Feb 14 since nobody was very sure as she was found as a stray). She was desexed shortly thereafter and I took her home. The problem is that she doesn't seem to know how purr and it upsets me. She certainly seems happy enough (indeed she's sitting on my lap as I type this) and she seems fairly normal in all other respects (although she is fairly docile for a 1 year old cat - she only plays with her ball when she thinks I'm not watching  ). She is happy enough to be stroked, rubbed and everything, and sometimes I think I can feel a purry type buzz when I am rubbing her throat or chin, but she doesn't emit a verbal purr.

Since she was found stray obviously her past history is a bit uncertain - she's certainly been in a family home (she knows what cat food tims look like thank you very much and she meows at me constantly when she feels food is appropriate - which is 80% of the time  ). I can guess perhaps she was seperated from her mother pretty early on and didn't learn how to purr.. but that's just conjecture.

So does anyone have any experience or ideas I could try? I mean she doesn't HAVE to purr because she seems fine (and the vet checked her out when she got her vaccinations and said she seems fine) but somehow a cat that doesn't purr seems odd to me. I still love her either way.

Any comments would be apprieciated  I think Celeste (my girl) agrees as she was just reading the monitor and rubbed herself against me in agreement (I'm sure!)


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi RichardMEL. Welcome to Cat Forum!

When I first got Sabby, I didn't think he purred. It turned out that he just purred really, really, really quietly. I eventually felt the vibrations. Now that he's so much older, he purrs a lot more loudly, though it's still not very loud in comparison to other cats. No worries.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to the Forum!!!  

I agree with what the other poster said. Likely your kitty is purring just very quietly. You have no need to worry at all. Congrats on your kitty and I hope you keep posting.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree! Kitties dont express themselves the same way.

Stix will not purr around me except when I feed him, but once my boyfriend shows up he purrs his little butt off. He does not purr loudly wither.
Kota purrs for any little reason, even if she just ran into the door or something; and it is very loud, you can hear it from the next room!

I am sure your kitty is very happy!


----------



## RichardMEL (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts  I am sure she is OK. In fact a friend was over today and lady muck was in her usual position of sitting on my lap. I was lying down on my bed so couldn't hear her but my friend said she was purring very softly so... I feel better about that. 

Thanks also for the warm welcome!


----------

